# Useful Websites for my B13 Sentra



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Some useful websites for my B13 Sentra:
Autocrossing
Maintenance Info Site A 
Maintenance Info Site B 
B13 Sentra Pictures A 
B13 Sentra Pictures B 
Car Specifications 
Car 1/4 Mile and 0-60 times 
Craigs Car Listings 
Cheap Mods to B13 GA16DE 
Timing Advance 
EBAY! 
Nissan Performance Magazine 
Sentra.Net 
NIssan Forums 
SR20 Forum 
OEM parts 1 (Expensive) 
OEM Sentra Parts 2
Sentra Parts 1 
Sentra Parts 2 
Sentra Parts 3


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

and this is in car care bacause...?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Blank said:


> and this is in car care bacause...?


Just in case anybody needs to care for their car and these sites are useful.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

car care is about cleaning and maintaining cars, not getting speed chips from ebay or 0-60 times...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Blank said:


> car care is about cleaning and maintaining cars, not getting speed chips from ebay or 0-60 times...


Well what thread should it be in? I don't know how to move it. And by the way, ebay isn't just full of speed chips. They got "some" good stuff.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Well what thread should it be in? I don't know how to move it. And by the way, ebay isn't just full of speed chips. They got "some" good stuff.


OK, its been moved...Thanks


----------



## svtguy (Aug 12, 2005)

This is great info. Thanks. Another place that has a few b-13 related items is grassrootsmotorsports.com. They've been working on a project car in the last several issues too.


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

great info, should be a sticky in my opinion


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NissanGuyB13 said:


> great info, should be a sticky in my opinion


I forgot to include www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

and www.SE-R.net


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I use this thread for research. Any other links would be nice. Tutorial threads in the forum for B13s are also good. Feel free to add. Thanks.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

*YO*



b13pnoysentra said:


> Some useful websites for my B13 Sentra:
> Autocrossing
> Maintenance Info Site A
> Maintenance Info Site B
> ...


what about My 1991 Nissan Sentra tell me about my Car And Do i need a new fuel meter and a new auto seatbelt or what holla at me peace out, Boyz 4 Life?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

91 Sentra said:


> what about My 1991 Nissan Sentra tell me about my Car And Do i need a new fuel meter and a new auto seatbelt or what holla at me peace out, Boyz 4 Life?


Is there a question in all that?


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

myoung said:


> Is there a question in all that?


so do i need a new fuel meter or what


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I use this thread for research. Any other links would be nice. Tutorial threads in the forum for B13s are also good. Feel free to add. Thanks.


do i need a new fuel meter for my 1991 nissan sentra :showpics:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

91 Sentra said:


> do i need a new fuel meter for my 1991 nissan sentra :showpics:


Do you want one? haha


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

myoung said:


> Do you want one? haha


yes i do please
:showpics:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

91 Sentra said:


> yes i do please
> :showpics:


Then get one if you want one.. If this is supposed to be a question, then you might try writing complete sentences. Then maybe people will know what you're talking about.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

myoung said:


> Then get one if you want one.. If this is supposed to be a question, then you might try writing complete sentences. Then maybe people will know what you're talking about.


 can you fix my fuel meter for my 91 nissan sentra


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, this thread of mine is old, but I gotta keep adding some interesting links for my own personal use so here it goes:
Modern Racer - Features - Used Cars - Nissan Sentra SE-R
http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Envizio Wheel Wizard


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

B13 Nissan Sentra Autocross - Mr. Wellwood


----------

